# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  مؤسسة الرسالة ؟

## رضا الحملاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

سؤال بارك الله فيكم : 
لست خبيراً بطبعات الكتب مع أني أحب القراءة ... 
ولاحظت في هذا المجلس المبارك احتفاءً بطبعات الرسالة لأمهات كتب التراث الإسلامي 

فهل إذا قيل عن الكتاب أنه من طبعة الرسالة هل نعني بذلك : مؤسسة الرسالة ببيروت ؟ 
إن كانت هي فهل من تعريفٍ ومعلوماتٍ عنها ؟


أثابكم الله

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم يا دكتور رضا ، المقصود مؤسسة الرسالة ببيروت ، وهذا هو الموقع الرسمي للمؤسسة:
http://www.resalah.com/test/index.php?

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مؤسسة الرسالة للاسف انقسمت واصبحت مؤسستين 
الاولى: مؤسسة الرسالة ناشرون  وهذا موقعها : http://www.resalah.com/test/index.php
والثانية: دار الرسالة العالمية وهذا موقعها: http://www.resalahonline.com/index.php?m=525

والتي يشرف عليها الشيخ شعيب الارنؤوط هي دار الرسالة العالمية وهي التي لها اصدارات جديدة مميزة لامهات الكتب التراثية

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكما الله خيراً فقد أفدتماني أخوي الحبيبين علي وماجد

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

..........

----------

